# Interesting fixture modification



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

At an estate sale on the first floor I looked in a closet and was surprised to see such a weird modification to a recessed light. They drilled a hole through glass trim and droppoed the bead chain down from the click switch.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Not a modification, you can buy them like that.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

oh thanks. I hadnt seen that yet


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> At an estate sale on the first floor I looked in a closet and was surprised to see such a weird modification to a recessed light. They drilled a hole through glass trim and droppoed the bead chain down from the click switch.


Those are cool you don't see those everyday,,,,,:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

elecpatsfan said:


> oh thanks. I hadnt seen that yet


I was sent to do a favor job at someones home. One of the tasks was fixing closet fixtures just like that.

The pull switches were breaking and they needed to be replaced, I asked if they would rather have wall switches and they were happy. I had the stuff in my truck to do wall switches, I did not have replacement pull switches.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I was just about to post that when I see those, they are usually in a closet.


----------



## sparkitright (Jan 27, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Not a modification, you can buy them like that.


ceing fan lights started the trend


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had them in a rental in DelWaterGap, PA. I replaced the chain with a Remcon relay and door switch, the chains broke alot.


----------

